# Welches Standard-Setup beim Granite Chief?



## Yocindkiller (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich habe einen neuen Granite Chief Rahmen mit großem Fox Dämpfer. Rose sagt ja, dass sie ein speziell abgestimmtes Setup zusammen mit Fox eingestellt haben. Bezieht sich das nur auf das Innenleben wie zum Beispiel die Shims? Oder ist damit auch die Einstellung der Zug-/Druckstufe und der Luftdruck gemeint?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## psycho82 (27. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt einen Daempfer mit einem Tune bis 75kg und eins ab 76kg. Der ab 76kg hat mehr Progression - um welchen Daempfer es sich handelt erkennst du an Aufkleber am Daempfer M/F ist der Daempfer ab 76 kg.
Was im inneren des Dampfers gemacht wurde entzieht sich meiner Kentniss

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janni88 (1. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich hab mir nen GC 4 bestellt und dazu einen FOX RP23 mit K gewählt. Das Bike wird Ende Januar montiert und jetzt kommt meine Frage: wenn mein Körpergewicht im Jahr so zwischen 75kg und im September 70kg schwankt, ich hier im Wallis gutes Gelände habe und immer mit Rucksack mit... Em womit kommt man eher zurecht "mit einem kleinen oder grossen?" Welcher Tune ist der bessere Kompromiss?

Anforderungen:
- wenig SAG
- nicht zu Soft wenn es mal ruppig wird
- aber es werden auch Touren mit Freundin gemacht
- mit Zuladung gerne mal über 75kg

am Beef Cake habe ich eine Talas und DHX5 AIR für die Trails, Aufgrund eines Ausfalls der Talas habe ich mir eine VAN RC2 und einen DHX 5 Coil geholt mit dem Set geht das BC viel besser wenn es richtig schnell wird. Mit dem DHX5 AIR hab ich da das Gefühl gehabt, das das Bike absäuft und schwimmt(hab unterschiedliche Einstellungen probiert). Aber für langsame technische Sachen geht es mit dem AIR sauber.

Möchte mir nen zweiten Dämpfer am GC sparen vorallem bei 200,- Zuzahlung.


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

Wenig SAG? Weil? Wie stellst Du denn Dein Fahrwerk ein?


----------



## janni88 (1. Januar 2012)

"mit wenig meine ich nicht 30 eher 20% SAG"

Gabel habe ich zwischen 50-65psi (60); LS 14-5 (12);HS 7-3 (5);RB 4-9 (offen) (aktuelle Einstellung 5bis -5Grad Strasse evtl leichtes Gelände vorne 16cm hinten 5cm)

Dämpfer 250-280 (270) RB 3-10 (3) BV 160-180 (180) offen

ca 75Kg + Sachen+Rucksack


----------



## janni88 (5. Januar 2012)

janni88 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich hab mir nen GC 4 bestellt und dazu einen FOX RP23 mit K gewählt. Das Bike wird Ende Januar montiert und jetzt kommt meine Frage: wenn mein Körpergewicht im Jahr so zwischen 75kg und im September 70kg schwankt, ich hier im Wallis gutes Gelände habe und immer mit Rucksack mit... Em womit kommt man eher zurecht "mit einem kleinen oder grossen?" Welcher Tune ist der bessere Kompromiss?
> 
> ...


 
Zweiter Versuch:

Ist der Dämpfer mit 75kg bei Ausschöpfung dieser Überfordert oder hat er genügend Reserven? Hat er das Potenzial mit 80kg immernoch gut zu performen?

Verso

Kann der Dämpfer 76kg+ auch mit 72kg locker umgehen oder neigt er zu überdämpfen, macht zu schnell dicht?


Merci 

Jan


----------



## psycho82 (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dir so unsicher bist, welches Setup du beim Fox nehmen sollst, warum nimmst du dann nicht doch den Monarch,da stellt sich das Problem nicht. Habe mehrere Raeder mit dem RP 23 und hatte ein Rad mit dem RS RT 3. Der RT 3 ist bei passendem Hinterbau ein sehr guter Daempfer und steht dem Fox in nichts nach!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## vik888 (5. Januar 2012)

Laut Informationen von FOX USA ist der kleinere Dämpfer straffer abgestimmt - bietet also mehr Reserven bei Sprüngen oder rüppigen Trails.
Ich habe GC 8 mit diesem Dämpfer und kann nur sagen - klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janni88 (5. Januar 2012)

vik888 schrieb:


> Laut Informationen von FOX USA ist der kleinere Dämpfer straffer abgestimmt - bietet also mehr Reserven bei Sprüngen oder rüppigen Trails.
> Ich habe GC 8 mit diesem Dämpfer und kann nur sagen - klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Merci, 
das wollte ich hören


----------



## Theo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Solange er hällt  mein RP 23 HV vom GC ist nach 6 Wochen defekt und ich warte schon seit 4 Wochen auf tausch.
Also ein Ersatzdämpfer wäre nicht schlecht.
Einbaulänge GC ist 2011 190mm  beim 2012 er ist es 200mm.

Theo





vik888 schrieb:


> Laut Informationen von FOX USA ist der kleinere Dämpfer straffer abgestimmt - bietet also mehr Reserven bei Sprüngen oder rüppigen Trails.
> Ich habe GC 8 mit diesem Dämpfer und kann nur sagen - klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -MIK- (16. Januar 2012)

Boah hör auf den Schrott zu verbreiten. Sorry, ich kann es nicht mehr lesen. Du hattest Pech, ja, wir fühlen mit Dir, auch richtig aber wegen einem lächerlichen Defekt darauf zu schließen, dass man immer einen Ersatzdämpfer im Regal haben muss, ist schlicht weg dumm!

Schick das Ding das nächste Mal zu TFTuned oder FlatOut und Du hast 5 Tage später das Ding repariert zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

